# Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate



## Taubenhaucher2003 (27. Oktober 2011)

Neue Rolle wird fällig, meine alte Daiwa infinity q 3000 wird in den ruhestand geschickt.

bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich mir das nachfolgermodell gönne, oder nen schritt in richtung New Certate wage.|kopfkrat

in diesen Preissegmenten ist es mir fast egal, wenn da 50-100 beitragsdifferenz sind, wichtig ist, das das Teil auch wieder paar jahre hält...

wer von euch hat erfahrungen mit diesen Rollen und was würdet ihr empfehlen.

Gruß Vossi

P.S. Beiträge gibt es einige hier im threat, jedoch ist wieder etwas zeit vergangen, und ich brauch keine meinung von anno 1500 #d


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Ich habe auch überlegt und mich über die Neue Certate belesen.

Denn Erfahrungswerte wirst du über die neue Certate noch nicht finden können,da sie zu neu ist.

Bei mir wirds die neue Certate *und* die neue Caldia werden.

Mich hat der Bericht über die neue Certate überzeugt,zumal sie noch in Japan gefertigt werden soll.
Bei der Caldia überzeugt mich der Aspekt,dass ich eine der ersten Generation jetzt noch habe,und es an dieser Rolle absolut nichts zu bemängeln gibt.(Salzwasser-Einsatz)
Dann habe ich im Bekanntenkreis auch nichts negatives über die Caldia X gehört.

Also warum soll die dritte ihrer Art schlechter sein, zumal noch mehr drin ist.


----------



## Baitcaster (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Ich fische die Zaion jetzt die 2.Saison und die läuft immer noch, wie am ersten Tag, ohne Süßwasserspülung.
Hatte die mit zum Mefo-Fischen in Norwegen, zum Fischen mit dem Yak an der Franz- Atlantikküste, Mefo an der Ostsee oder auch zum Gummilatschen-werfen auf die Entenschnäbel.. 
Über die Certate kann ich dir leider net viel berichten, da die Zaion noch läuft:q


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich habe auch überlegt und mich über die Neue Certate belesen.
> 
> Denn Erfahrungswerte wirst du über die neue Certate noch nicht finden können,da sie zu neu ist.
> 
> ...


 
HIHI.... hatte deine bericht auch gelesen... naja, und so richtig schlauer sind wir beide wohl nicht... also viele neue produktionen sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren... 

deswegen ja die überlegung zur certate... das die dinger keine 20 jahre halten, ist mir klar, aber paar jahre ohne sorgen wär schon nicht schlecht...

wo holst die die Rollen???? können ja ne gemeinsame shoppingtour machen...:l:m

die Infinity ist schon genial, nur dabei befürchte ich, das sie nicht großartig verändert wurde... mit ausnahme des materials und des neuen schnurlaufröllchens, welches ich bei meiner alten auch schon hatte (ersatzteil).

2,5 jahre lief die infinity bei mir ebenfalls super, aber dann gings doch schon ein wenig ins geld, und von der certate erhoffe ich mir etwas weniger ärger in der zeit nach der 2-3 saison.... 

250 stunden fischen an der küste pro jahr zieht eben schon gewissen verschleiß mit sich, und bei mir sowieso....


----------



## glavatica (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

hej taubentaucher,

es gab vor kurzem eine dvd im blinker, wo uli beyer seine gewaltigen hechte mit der neuen certate gefangen hat.

ruf doch am besten bei ihm laden an, und frage ihn, wie er die rolle findet in diesem preissegmet.

als alternative wäre die shimano biomaster sw in der grösse 4000 (Modell 2012).

gruss vladimir


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*



glavatica schrieb:


> hej taubentaucher,
> 
> es gab vor kurzem eine dvd im blinker, wo uli beyer seine gewaltigen hechte mit der neuen certate gefangen hat.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Vladimir,

genau das werd ich tun...:m ihn anrufen... damit mich die meinung einer einzelnen person zum kauf bringt...
nein, ganz bestimmt nicht.... sonst wär ich ins hechtforum gegangen...|wavey:

scherz...

es geht mir, wie dem meisten anderen saltwaterangler um den einsatz in der ostsee, und ne rolle, die man an der ostsee in 12 monaten über die runden bekommt, kann im süßwasser 3 tonnen hechte in 20 jahren fangen...|bigeyes

die biomaster ist mir angeraten worden, und macht nen guten eindruck, gerade im preis leistungssegment, fische ja als "zweitrolle" die Rarenium, nur mir gefällt die schnurwicklung nicht... naja, ich werd mir in den nächsten wochen nochmal alles überlegen, und mir paar rollen ansehen. in der hand halten sollte man sie so oder so...

ob es die liebe auf den ersten blick gibt??? ich werds herausfinden...:vik:


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Hallo Taubenhaucher

Certate ist nicht mehr bei mir,ich hol mir die Branzino zum Mefoangeln und die neue Caldia zum Horniangeln.

Die Branzino passt besser zu meiner schwarzen Rute

und die Caldia besser zu meiner silbernen Hornirute.

Spass beiseite:

gegenüber der Certate legst 200 Tacken drauf für die Branzino und hast High End auf höchstem Niveau.

Keine Fragen kein garnichts. kannste dich schön im Branzino Trööt belesen.

Die sind immer noch begeistert von der Rolle,jedenfalls das was ich gelesen habe.


----------



## Fidde (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Moin, die new Certate wird ordentlich beworben, und das scheint auch nötig zu sein! Meine hätte ich nach ca. 3 Wo. intensiven fischens am liebsten versenkt! Eine Klappermühle vom ersten Tag und dann viel auch noch die Rücklaufsperre aus! Jetzt ist sie erstmal eingeschickt. Ich hoffe, dass ich nur die Montagsrolle erwischt habe  und Daiwa schnellstens das Problem aus der Welt schafft. Das Vertrauen in Daiwa ist aber nicht mehr all zu hoch, wenn in dem Preissegment nicht mal mehr eine Endkontrolle möglich ist.
Das Getriebe und die Schnurverlegung sind aber top


----------



## Tino (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Moin Fidde

Hast du schon die Neue Certate,die fürs Jahr 2012 |bigeyes seit 3 Wochen?!


Wobei ich nicht glaube,dass die Murks bauen und dann nur kräftig bewerben,und das in diesem Preissegment.


----------



## Fidde (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Es ist die Mag-Sealed. Gibt es schon wieder eine neue? Nach nur einem Jahr? 
Fakt ist, dass auf dem Markt nur Sachen extrem beworben werden, die sich nicht wie von selbst verkaufen. 
Fakt ist auch, dass ich es in dem Preissegment extrem ärgerlich finde an so eine Kaffeemühle zu geraten, auch wenn alles auf Garantie behoben werden sollte,so stehe ich jetzt erst einmal mindestens 3 Wochen ohne Rolle da, da Herr Daiwa eine Ersatzrolle für völlig überflüssig hält (bei einem Neuwagen der 3 Wochen in der Werkstatt steht gibt es slbstverständlich einen Leihwagen).


----------



## Tino (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Ich denke diese Mag-Sealed Öldichtung ist erst jetzt neu rausgekommen und in der neuen Certate + Caldia für 2012 verbaut?

Wusste nicht das dass schon 1 Jahr alt ist.|kopfkrat


Ich hoffe nur das du ein Montagsmodell hattest und sie schnellstmöglich wieder heil bei dir ist.


----------



## Fidde (11. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

So, Rolle ist wieder bei mir. Dank des Einsatzes meines Dealers ging es recht zügig und es wurde alles getauscht was in Richtung Lager geht. Bin schon sehr gespannt wann die Rolle wieder leicht läuft, da Daiwa wohl ein neues Fett verwendet läuft sie momentan sehr stramm. Soll sich mit der Zeit aber geben.


----------



## Tino (12. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Ist deine Certate nun die neue mit der Ölabdichtung,Fidde???

Wenn ja ,wo hast du die *ein ganzes Jahr* *früher* kaufen können???


----------



## Fidde (12. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Certate 3000 MAG Sealed, mitte des Jahres gekauft  bei FP HL.


----------



## Tino (15. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Hallo Fidde

Bei Alex am Pinassenweg???


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Mann Mann Mann Jungs, das Geschäftsjahr in der Angelindustrie geht von September bis Seotember!!
Ausserdem wurde die Mag SEaled beereits auf der Anspo 2010 vorgestellt!!!
Wir haben bereits Anfang des Jahres 2011 die ersten Rollen der neuen Magsealed im FP HL verkauft und leider erwischte Fidde wirklich das Montagsmodell...
Mittlerweile ist es aber alles IO auf Daiwa´s Kosten und war lediglich 2 Wochen weg!!!
Ich persönlich fische die zaion in der dritten Saison und bin immernoch verliebt in die Rolle...
Was nicht heißt das ich mir keine Magsealed Certate kaufen werde...
Habe mir nur gerade ne 4500H Saltiga Magsealed gekauft und so muss das "Spielzeug" noch warten ;-)

'Ich denke das beide Rollen bei etwas Pflege EEEIIIINIIIGEE Jahre viel Spass bereiten werden`

Nun ist es ne "Geschmacksfrage" :q


----------



## Tino (21. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Na endlich Mirco das du dich meldest.

Nicht jeder ist Händler und weiß somit wann ihr euer Gerödel fürn Laden einkauft.


Habt ihr auch die neue Caldia mit der Öldichtung und welchen Eindruck macht sie auf dich??? (Verarbeitung)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Ich persönlich halte dies "Mechanik" für sehr gut, denn die meisten Rollen leiden im Salzwaser zu 80% am Getriebe, dieses ist ja nun hermetisch abgeriegelt mit dem "outaspace-Oil" ;-)
Allerdings denke ich das für unseren Salzgehalt das nicht sooooo wichtig ist, denn z.B. die Infinity hat ja  das Real 4 Konzept (beinhaltet alle 4 großen Patente von Daiwa, Airbail-Bügel, Washable Construktion,Digigear Getriebe und noch "irgendwas" habbich grad vergessen *schäm*) und somit ist das Getriebe (komplett gefräst, kein Zink-Guss) schon fast gänzlich unanfällig bei Ostsee Salz...
Tauchen solltest du sie trotzden nicht ...
Ich fische die zaion bereits im dritten Jahr (und ich bin eine Schlampe was pflege angeht...) und habe keine robleme...
Bei der alten Q war´s immer dasSchnurlaufröllchen...

Beim Fischen z.B. im Atlantic oder ähnlichem ist diese Ölsperre aufgrund des deutlich höherem Salzgehalt uns somit aggressiverem Wasser vorzuziehen...

Letztendlich bleibt es immer der eigene "Gusto" ob man Mag-Sealed nimmt oder nicht...

Aber mit beiden Rollen wirst du eeiinige Jahre fun haben!!!

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Tino (22. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Ich habe ja noch die Caldia,2007 gekauft, der ersten Generation (dunkelblau)

Die läuft wie am ersten Tag und steht auch in der Riege mit dem Real 4 Konzept.

Die neue Caldia gefällt mir einfach hammermässig gut und ich brauchte noch ne silberne Rolle für meine silberne Hornirute.

Jetzt ist sie bestellt und schon bezahlt und ich warte nur auf die Lieferung:l


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> Neue Rolle wird fällig, meine alte Daiwa infinity q 3000 wird in den ruhestand geschickt.
> 
> bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich mir das nachfolgermodell gönne, oder nen schritt in richtung New Certate wage.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



so... zwecks mefo rolle ist ne entscheidung gefallen, und diese liegt  jetzt bei mir auf dem tisch... DAIWA MORETHAN BRANZINO 3000.... threat  kann zu.... :vik::l


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Ich schätze das hast Du richtig gemacht.
Die neue magnetische Spezialschmiere ist mir prinzipiell unsympatisch, wenn man nicht mehr einfach mal zur Saisonpause die Rolle komplett durchspülen und mit einer eigenen feinen Schmiermischung die Räder auf Topniveau halten kann. 
Denn die Erfahrung lehrte, dass Rollenleistung und Langzeithaltbarkeit ganz wesentlich von immer wieder neuem frischen Schmiermittel abhängig sind.


----------



## Fidde (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*

Kleiner Nachtrag zur New Certate.
Großes Lob an Fishermans Partner in Lübeck, die mir durch Ihren Einsatz eine Reparatur in nur zwei Wochen durchboxten..... aaaaber, was Daiwa im deutschen Servicezentrum gemacht hat, ist eine Bastelarbeit der übelsten Sorte! Die Rolle lief so schwer, dass sie nach 1,5 Tagen fischen aussortiert wurde und nun wieder in Daiwas Bastelbude rumliegt (und zwar schon seit ein paar Wochen). 
Das Daiwawerk scheint in der Lage zu sein gute Rollen zu bauen, aber wehe wenn der deutsche Service in Anspruch genommen werden muss. Die Certate war bei der Angeltour nämlich nicht die einzige Rolle die ihren Dienst quittierte, nachdem sie frisch vom Service kam!
Euch wünsche ich mehr Glück mit Euren Daiwa Rollen !


----------



## Spinnangler MV (24. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrolle: Infinity q vs New Certate*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> die Infinity ist schon genial, nur dabei befürchte ich, das sie nicht großartig verändert wurde... mit ausnahme des materials und des neuen schnurlaufröllchens, welches ich bei meiner alten auch schon hatte (ersatzteil).


 
Hallo Taubenhaucher,
Ich habe auch die alte Infinity q 3000 und habe auch das Problem mit dem lauten Schnurlaufröllchen. Kann ich das so verstehen, daß man das Schnurlaufröllchen der alten Infinity gegen das der neuen Infinity austauschen kann. Passt das?

Grüße
Henrik


----------

